# Guess the Delma



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Picked these guys up from the airport a few nights ago and thought I'd show some photos. A welcome change from showing wild Delmas, heres some captives.

Guess the Delma! Whoever is correct wins........ nothing.

Enjoy


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Delma Fraseri Petersoni?


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 3, 2008)

Love them shawn,
I'd love to get a few from you when you breed them.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Love them shawn,
> I'd love to get a few from you when you breed them.



Hahahahaha Thanks for the vote of confidence Chris but I can't see it happening for me 

Delma fraseri pertersoni? Never heard of that subspecies. Either way, incorrect, sorry.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 3, 2008)

I reckon you will breed them though, with your vast amount of knowledge and all


----------



## hornet (May 3, 2008)

awsome, you been waiting for these a while aye shaun. Delma butleri and nasuta perhaps? I remember you mentioning what species you were getting but i forget. Anyway good luck with them and hopefully i'll be getting some of you cb hatchies this season.


----------



## hornet (May 3, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Hahahahaha Thanks for the vote of confidence Chris but I can't see it happening for me
> 
> Delma fraseri pertersoni? Never heard of that subspecies. Either way, incorrect, sorry.



Man, your dedicated, i recon you can do it, you put the time and effort in to your animals so you should have some luck.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> I reckon you will breed them though, with your vast amount of knowledge and all



Vast amount of knowledge! I think not! LOL I suggest talking to either Danny Brown or Rob Porter if you want them. They are more likely to breed them!

Thanks Hornet but like I said to Chris, I think not.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Or Delma Pax are my 2 Guesses


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Delma nasuta- No
Delma fraseri- No
Delma pax- No
Delma butler- No


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Do i win nothing? how will u send this nothing to me? Pm me this nothing, i hate people who promise the world and deliver nothing.:evil:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Delma Borea


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Not Delma borea.

I'd also like to see other peoples Delmas (I can see you geckodan) or Pygopus. Its a shame these aren't more popular and are often disregarded when Pygopus or Lialis species come into show.


----------



## nvenm8 (May 3, 2008)

Delma plebeia


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 3, 2008)

Let's see, brown/orangey head, olive body, it has to be Delma Australis...


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Sorry, neither australis or plebeia


----------



## eipper (May 3, 2008)

Delma tincta

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

You got me Scott.


----------



## eipper (May 3, 2008)

so where is my nothing????!!!! 

Cheers
Scott


----------



## reptile32 (May 3, 2008)

is it a excitable delma ( Delma tincta )


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2008)

Yes reptile32.

I will post more photos tomorrow.


----------



## hornet (May 4, 2008)

eipper said:


> so where is my nothing????!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Scott



shauns reliable, you should get nothing from shuan in the mail next week


----------



## jonesc1 (May 4, 2008)

Hmm, have to say, I'm slightly dissapointed Shawn, was expecting them to be gold plated or diamond encrusted with how excited you were getting about them.... hehe, nah, they're awesome mate, can't wait to come see them.


----------



## Rocket (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Jonesy! The jewel engraved specimens will be arriving later next week.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 4, 2008)

beautiful looking delmas mate. i hope u can get them to breed


----------



## nathancl (May 5, 2008)

very nice  

next season  mine


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 6, 2008)

wow they are awsome shawn, congrats on getting them, how much did you get them for if you dont mind me asking


----------



## levis04 (May 18, 2008)

nice tincta shawn!!


----------



## Rocket (May 19, 2008)

Cheers levis04, they all seem to be feeding now so very pleased with them. Might get some more later on down the track.


----------



## Lozza (May 19, 2008)

Awesome Delmas you have there Shawn -good luck with them


----------

